
AWS DevOps for free - devops4free
I&#x27;m experienced DevOps engineer with strong SysAdmin background, actively participating in Open Source projects, I&#x27;m doing it for a living with great success, I&#x27;m doing it as a hobby with passion (hence Open Source involvement) and I take pride in my work. I&#x27;ve worked and have experience with wide range of technologies, including all sorts of virtualization technologies (AWS, XEN, containers, Open Stack), operating systems (RHEL, Ubuntu and FreeBSD), programming languages (Python, Shell and little bit of Go), automation (Ansible and Puppet), distributed systems (Elastic Search, Zookeeper, ETCD) and everything else around it (databases, monitoring, log gathering stacks).<p>Since I&#x27;ve decided to get AWS certified, I thought the best way to do it would be to dust off my AWS skills, and the best way to do that is to actually work with the technology. As my current work doesnt involve AWS I thought I&#x27;d offer some of my free time to any charity, non profit foundation or organization, or company fighting a good cause that is in need of part time DevOps resource to help them with their AWS projects&#x2F;infrastructure, entirely for free. That&#x27;s right, there&#x27;s no catch here, its not a sales pitch, its simply a form of donation that would benefit both sides, I hope! :)<p>Obviously, I am more than happy to undergo any security checks, reveal my identity, provide references to my clients, Open Source projects and my publicly available DevOps related work, and will sign any paperwork required.<p>So, if you are such charity or know one, let me know (PM me or leave contact details in comments), let them know, spread the word (I&#x27;ll be posting this on Hacker News and Reddit), and lets talk!
======
devops4free
Feel free to leave your contact details in comments, or get in touch directly
via devops4free -at- gmail -com- :)

~~~
survatest
Great initiative dude, keep up the good work, karma will award you for your
good will. :))

